# new to the talk



## benstick (Apr 1, 2002)

First time on and wanted to say Hi to you all. I have been reading your comments on Modern Arnis for awhile. I'ts been pretty crazy since the Professor passed. I have been trying to train with alot of different people and to see where I need to be with my training and who is really keeping the Art in the old ways with new and improved ways . 


Benstick:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Ben,
  Missed this post due to a hiccup way back when.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

Welcome! There are certainly plenty of groups to train with now, and it'll give everyone a chance to try out lots of different approaches.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi

Could I ask your take on the Old Ways and the New ways?

Just looking for your opinion, so I can learn
;~)

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Could I ask your take on the Old Ways and the New ways?
> *



I expressed my thoughts on this matter here. I think that old and new must be defined though to really answer your question--New undoubtedly means tapi-tapi, but where do you draw the line for Old? The Philippines? The U.S. in the 80s?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I expressed my thoughts on this matter here. I think that old and new must be defined though to really answer your question--New undoubtedly means tapi-tapi, but where do you draw the line for Old? The Philippines? The U.S. in the 80s? *



Hi Arnisador,

Thank you for all your replies to me, here and 
elsewhere.:asian:

Well, I would have to say the following:

Old in the Phillipines, yes this is true, but
to most of the other Americans a non American
perspective is not where they are coming from.

So, the late 70's and the 80's, yes, is how I 
would say old can be defined. But, I am not
limiting it to that. If those with PI experience
wish to comment, I welcome it. 

Not to detract from Tapi-tapi and other techniques
the Prof taught in the last 5+ years. I just know
that a lot of emphasis has been placed on 
Tapi-Tapi. Yet many of the old techniques were 
not covered or emphasized. Does this mean they 
were to be taken as obvious and to have those that 
were already taught these techniques to teach 
others. Or, were these techniques to be placed on
the sidelines for the new?

I understand that others have discussed this
elsewhere, see arnisador's link, yet I was hoping
to get benstick's opinion on this.

Just Curious as my instructors all started in the
late 70's early 80's and I have seen what most
call the old and I have also been around to see
the new. I am no master of Tapi-Tapi, just a note
 . 

So, I guess you could say I am interested in
poeples opinions and views, and if Old to them
is the Phillipines then I would like to hear that.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 25, 2002)

How goes it...

The subject of 'Old,' 'New,' and Tapi-Tapi is something I've been passionate about.

I was going to reply to this thread, but then I was looking at another thread that touches on Tapi-Tapi more thoroughly. Before I was going to reply there, I figured I'd better write my thoughts more thoroughly in WordPerfect first, and possibly post it as a thread. Needless to say, it ended up being over 2,000 words! Well, I'm working on possibly getting this up on this site, or _somewhere_  at least, so keep an eye out.

In terms of training; I see that you live near me, sorta. I live in Rochester Hills, MI.  Where do you train at? I'm getting a Modern Arnis  program started soon; and I might be getting people together to host seminars at some point. Drop me a line, maybe we, or our groups could get together sometime!

Later


----------



## benstick (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, my take on old and new is that the new tapi tapi is taking the basic old that I learned and putting some self defense and close quarter extensions on. To me if you look at the basic Modern Arnis , Tapi Tapi is just one more thing to help hand and eye training. Obviously on the street you will not have an agressor that will do the drills for you . I think that there is still alot of stuff in the basic's that people are missing. Sorry to be so wordy.

Ben


----------

